# Pellegatti: "Serve un top mister. Folle crisi di nervi".



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2019)

Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:

"Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:
> 
> "Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
> Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
> In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."



Vogliono veramente tornare a vincere ?

Conte + 3 acquisti da 60 milioni l'uno e poi mandando via gli ignobili cessi che ci sono in rosa completi gli 11 titolari. 

Io manderei via pure Donnarumma fate voi.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliono veramente tornare a vincere ?
> 
> Conte + 3 acquisti da 60 milioni l'uno e poi mandando via gli ignobili cessi che ci sono in rosa completi gli 11 titolari.
> 
> Io manderei via pure Donnarumma fate voi.



This.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2019)

Se è sceso dal carro anche lui...


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:
> 
> "Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
> Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
> In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."



Si ma non pensiamo che il top mister basti. Ci vuole anche gente seria su cui lavorare, non per forza campionissimi ma anche colpi come Bakayoko, Paquetà e Piatek. Il dramma è se non arrivassero nè l'uno nè l'altro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2019)

Non me l'aspettato da Pellegatti questa uscita, è stato sempre un sostenitore di Gattuso anche di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se è sceso dal carro anche lui...



Però è triste pensare che ci sia chi ragiona per carri.

C'è anche chi cerca di ragionare per logica... e in base ai fatti, stabilisce da che parte andare.

Se esco con la Leotta perchè è gnocca, e se poi si spoglia e c' ha il gingillo... io scendo dal carro immediatamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliono veramente tornare a vincere ?
> 
> Conte + 3 acquisti da 60 milioni l'uno e poi mandando via gli ignobili cessi che ci sono in rosa completi gli 11 titolari.
> 
> Io manderei via pure Donnarumma fate voi.



180 milioni sul mercato, col nostro bilancio che sanguina già ora e senza la champions è impossibile raga..mettetevela via..

Su Conte invece forse ci siamo già mossi..PER ME è stato bloccato ancora a Ottobre ed è anche il motivo per cui non si è sostituito Rino..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però è triste pensare che ci sia chi ragiona per carri.
> 
> C'è anche chi cerca di ragionare per logica... e in base ai fatti, stabilisce da che parte andare.
> 
> Se esco con la Leotta perchè è gnocca, e se poi si spoglia e c' ha il gingillo... io scendo dal carro immediatamente



Dopo non so quanto hai quell'avatar mi sono reso conto solo ora di cosa rappresenta quella foto


----------



## James45 (3 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però è triste pensare che ci sia chi ragiona per carri.
> 
> C'è anche chi cerca di ragionare per logica... e in base ai fatti, stabilisce da che parte andare.
> 
> Se esco con la Leotta perchè è gnocca, e se poi si spoglia e c' ha il gingillo... io scendo dal carro immediatamente



La Leotta ha il gingillo???? ahh... non avevo visto il "se"! 

Tornando IT, hai perfettamente ragione: cambiare idea, ammettendo di aver sbagliato, è un sintomo di intelligenza, non necessariamente di debolezza o di "voltagabbaneria"


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo non so quanto hai quell'avatar mi sono reso conto solo ora di cosa rappresenta quella foto



NON L' AVEVI MAI CAPITO?

ti do un mese di ban personale. Ci vediamo a giugno.


----------



## Igor91 (3 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:
> 
> "Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
> Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
> In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."



Top mister e 1 top in campo.

Oltre Conte devono portare a casa uno dei vari top che è di troppo in qualche big.
Ce ne sono molti, ne cito solo 2: Coutinho e Sanè.

La stella va presa... Il resto tutti acquisti giovani, sulla falsa riga di Paqueta e Piatek, quindi dentro i vari SMS, Biraghi, Emerson Palmieri, Grimaldo, Barella, Tonali, Lo Celso, Pellegrini, Kovacic, Paredes, Rabiot, Zaniolo, Everton, Chiesa, Saint Maximin, Kean, Depay... Ce ne sono A BIZZEFFE . 
Ma sono sicuro sia gia tutto fatto sia per l'allenatore che per i giocatori. Per me 4-5 elementi partiranno e ne entreranno 5-6...


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 180 milioni sul mercato, col nostro bilancio che sanguina già ora e senza la champions è impossibile raga..mettetevela via..
> .


Quella è più o meno la cifra che dobbiamo spendere(e, soprattutto, spendere BENE!) per non trovarci l'anno prossimo nella stessa situazione degli ultimi anni. E penso che quella sarà la cifra che spenderemo, nel senso che acquisteremo giocatori per 180 milioni. Ovviamente, mi aspetto anche delle cessioni, Suso e Donnarumma in primis, per ridurre il saldo negativo sul mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> NON L' AVEVI MAI CAPITO?
> 
> ti do un mese di ban personale. Ci vediamo a giugno.



Ero sempre stato abituato a vedere la foto dalla prospettiva inversa o col campo largo....poi non so perché Heinze mi pareva Tevez...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella è più o meno la cifra che dobbiamo spendere(e, soprattutto, spendere BENE!) per non trovarci l'anno prossimo nella stessa situazione degli ultimi anni. E penso che quella sarà la cifra che spenderemo, nel senso che acquisteremo giocatori per 180 milioni. Ovviamente, mi aspetto anche delle cessioni, Suso e Donnarumma in primis, per ridurre il saldo negativo sul mercato.



Mettici pure Kessie...


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> NON L' AVEVI MAI CAPITO?
> 
> ti do un mese di ban personale. Ci vediamo a giugno.


Io avrei fatto fino alla nostra ottava... Sei troppo buono.


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mettici pure Kessie...


Secondo me lui lo terremo perché dobbiamo ancora dare 24 milioni all'Atalanta e più di 35 per lui non ce li danno. Andare a trovare un sostituto, anche solo dal punto di vista numerico, potrebbe essere complicato.


----------



## Zenos (3 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliono veramente tornare a vincere ?
> 
> Conte + 3 acquisti da 60 milioni l'uno e poi mandando via gli ignobili cessi che ci sono in rosa completi gli 11 titolari.
> 
> Io manderei via pure Donnarumma fate voi.



Donnarumma che dopo la sconfitta con il Torino sghignazzava...via via,abbiamo vinto scudetti e CL con Giovanni Galli e Seba Rossi...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (3 Maggio 2019)

"Top Mister"? io vedo che gli ultimi allenatori vincitori in Champions sono questi...







2 debuttanti, un ex silurato dalla Roma, Ancelotti esonerato dal Bayern che a Napoli sta facendo molto peggio di Sarri ed Heynckes che dopo il Real nel 98 ha allenato Benfica, Bilbao, Schalke, M'gladbach.

I GIOCATORI (e l'ambiente), prima I GIOCATORI (e l'ambiente...)


----------



## diavolo (3 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però è triste pensare che ci sia chi ragiona per carri.
> 
> C'è anche chi cerca di ragionare per logica... e in base ai fatti, stabilisce da che parte andare.
> 
> *Se esco con la Leotta perchè è gnocca, e se poi si spoglia e c' ha il gingillo... io scendo dal carro immediatamente*



Però se ti accorgi che ha il gingillo solo dopo un anno e mezzo che ci vai a letto è un tuo problema


----------



## sacchino (3 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliono veramente tornare a vincere ?
> 
> Conte + 3 acquisti da 60 milioni l'uno e poi mandando via gli ignobili cessi che ci sono in rosa completi gli 11 titolari.
> 
> Io manderei via pure Donnarumma fate voi.


Pure io, tecnicamente è cresciuto poco ed umanamente dopo 4 anni da titolare mi aspettavo delle prese di posizione invece mi sembra un bimbominkia.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:
> 
> "Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
> Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
> In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."



Il problema è che per Pellegatti chiunque è un top, basta che venga al Milan. 

Se il Milan prende Gigi Cagni, automaticamente diventa un top.


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2019)

Sicuro non siamo su conte, le precedenti news circa la fantomatica telefonata a sto punto credo siano state messe in giro dallo stesso pellegatti, nella speranza che qualcuno iniziasse a parlarne, idem l'articolo di serafini.


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> "Top Mister"? io vedo che gli ultimi allenatori vincitori in Champions sono questi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo. I giocatori e una rosa completa in ogni reparto, oltre che un società solida dietro, fanno la fortuna degli allenatori che la guidano. Serve un buon mister, senza dubbio, possibilmente propositivo come idea di gioco come è sempre stato e dovrebbe continuare ad essere nella filosofia rossonera, ma non deve essere necessariamente qualcuno che abbia già alzato trofei, non è da quello che si misura la bravura o l'inclinazione alla vittoria di un professionista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliono veramente tornare a vincere ?
> 
> Conte + 3 acquisti da 60 milioni l'uno e poi mandando via gli ignobili cessi che ci sono in rosa completi gli 11 titolari.
> 
> Io manderei via pure Donnarumma fate voi.



anche io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> "Top Mister"? io vedo che gli ultimi allenatori vincitori in Champions sono questi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



questi son tutti buoni/ottimi allenatori. a parte di matteo che è un miracolato, ma comunque è almeno 40 volte meglio del nostro che in champions manco ci arriva. 
i giocatori costano purtroppo. fosse così facile... ci vogliono le IDEE.


----------



## kekkopot (3 Maggio 2019)

Buongiorno Pellegatti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per Pellegatti chiunque è un top, basta che venga al Milan.
> 
> Se il Milan prende Gigi Cagni, automaticamente diventa un top.



Infatti il nome da lui proposto è Sergio Conçeiçao


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> "Top Mister"? io vedo che gli ultimi allenatori vincitori in Champions sono questi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè, se adesso Heynckes è un signor nessuno alzo le mani...


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per Pellegatti chiunque è un top, basta che venga al Milan.
> 
> Se il Milan prende Gigi Cagni, automaticamente diventa un top.



Dieci minuti di applausi. Fosse per me lo eliminerei dalle fonti ammesse, visto che ha detto di non avere più agganci e notizie di prima mano


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:
> 
> "Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
> Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
> In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."


Elliott si trova esattamente nella posizione del Berlusconi del 1987. Dopo un anno, il primo, vissuto con un tecnico avventizio dalla precedente gestione societaria, è nelle condizioni di scegliere il proprio tecnico, cui affidare la conduzione della squadra verso gli obiettivi programmati. La scelta assume una importanza critica, e merita ogni possibile e ponderata analisi dei profili eleggibili, tra cui la compatibilità con la massiccia struttura dirigenziale del club, le cui competenze dovranno essere ridisegnate e meglio definite, onde evitare indebite ingerenze e sovrapposizioni, in specie nel rapporto diretto con il tecnico. Come tifosi, auspichiamo, ora come allora, un maestro di calcio, capace di costruire un edificio tecnico destinato a durare nel tempo, come capacità di gioco e sistema di valori di squadra. Non si seguano suggestioni e mode passeggere, non necessariamente alte reputazioni, ma competenza ed ambizione. La storia del Milan, del resto, rivela come al solito dati di grande interesse: dei diciotto scudetti vinti nella storia dal Milan, nessuno è stato vinto con un allenatore che avesse già vinto lo scudetto prima di venire nel nostro club; addirittura, uno solo è stato vinto con un allenatore che avesse vinto un qualsiasi campionato nazionale estero (1951, Lajos Czeizler, che aveva già vinto cinque campionati con il IFK Norrkoeping, in Svezia); anche i tecnici che hanno vinto con il Milan la Coppa dei Campioni, in passato avevano complessivamente vinto una Coppa Intertoto (Carlo Ancelotti, nel 1999, con la Juventus), un campionato Primavera ed uno di serie C1 (Arrigo Sacchi, rispettivamente con il Cesena Primavera nel 1982, ed il Parma nel 1986), ed una Coppa Italia Primavera (Fabio Capello, nel 1985, con il Milan Primavera), prima di approdare in rossonero. Non, dunque, grandi allenatori che hanno condotto il Milan ad essere grande, ma piuttosto il Milan ad aver condotto gli allenatori scelti a diventare tali. Mai trascurare la lezione della storia, e non solo per evidenti ragioni scaramantiche.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti commenta il momentaccio del Milan:
> 
> "Mercoledì tutte le contraddizioni sono esplose, con la decisione di un pesantissimo ritiro punitivo, causato non solo dal ritardo di Bakayoko, ma da un allenamento insufficiente sul piano della qualità e delle motivazioni. A Milanello siamo sull’orlo di una folle crisi di nervi.
> Gazidis credeva di avere risolto la situazione con il suo discorso alla squadra, ma neanche 24 ore dopo ci sono stati atteggiamenti inaccettabili.
> In questo momento, la presenza della Società diventa fondamentale, come sarà decisiva nelle prossime settimane per una nuova rifondazione: bisogna ricominciare da un top Mister, il vero primo e grande acquisto di Elliott."



I comportamenti dei giocatori, con conseguenza del ritiro, sono una cosa inaudita e un'offesa gravissima per la nostra storia.
Quello che dice Pellegatti è sacrosanto, è roba da vergognarsi. 

Sulla rifondazione, io trovo sempre una contraddizione di base perché nessun Top Mister verrebbe mai ad allenare questa accozzaglia di giocatori. È inutile continuare con questa storia. O si sfida il FPF e si mette a disposizione un budget di centinaia di milioni oppure sta storia del Top Mister diventa fastidiosa e ridicola, l'ennesima beffa per noi tifosi che ormai l'anello al naso ce lo siamo tolto da tempo con tutto quello che ci hanno fatto passare.


----------

